# Phase Change Cooling



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, so this is somewhat of a random moment of cpu cooling. I had recently OC'ed my processor, and it works just fine at the temps it is at, but i am wanting something just one step farther for the sake of cooling.

I have an Antec Twelve Hundred case, so i had water cooling in mind. I was looking over at Frozen CPU and i saw the OCZ Cryo-Z. All together (with fittings and such) i have estimated the price at 600-700. I am trying to get a job, so assuming i do (yay highschool) i am going to put in at least 100 hours so i can get this...

BUT! I want to make sure it is what i am looking for. I don't want to buy this just to find it doesn't fit/work for my system.

Is it like water cooling in the sense of hoses? I mean, if I buy, lets say a cooler for my 4870 X2 that makes use of water cooled systems, would this be compatible with it? 

Or is this just something that is only CPU friendly?

You can check my system over by my name and see if i would have any issues.

I plan on getting the Danger Den 4870 X2 water block, and the water block for the cpu (assuming that the cryo-z doesn't have one for mine). I might put on chip coolers to (NB & SB)

Long story short, does this work anything like watercooling in the sense that i can use water blocks?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What are you currently specs? For $600-700, you can likely upgrade your motherboard/cpu and get just as much, if not more of a speed increase.


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

Umm...no.

I am sticking with what i have. This is more or less just for the heck of it. I have an M4a79 Deluxe mobo from ASUS and a Phenom II x4 955 BE. I am not changing those parts, partly because they are less than 9 months old. I am simply looking for some awesome cooling options.

I have the Tuniq Tower 120 and it works great, but air only goes so far.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Upgrade to what, I am forced to wonder? A 965, which is the same processor factory OC'd? That would be silly, IMO. To get top clocks out of that platform, more cooling would be needed. Unless, I suppose, yer a die-hard Intel fan. The i7 is better, if not by much.

Good luck with the phase change, I've looked at it and scratched my head. I HAVE seen a system with 2 blocks, but I get the feeling they are really intended for CPU not GPU applications. Might try Overclockers and see what they say?


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

Alright. I think it would be smart if a company built a model that pumped liquid at those temps through some form of tubing, that wouldn't crack from the sheer cold (metal is hard to work with).

Thermaltake Xpressar is supposedly supposed to cool pretty much anything. That sounds great, but there is no spec info (temps), let alone anywhere to buy it. I looked at their site and the last update was in early 2009. I think they went belly up with that project.

I am really at a standoff though, i would love this piece of hardware, but i could get a full watercool for that price. I love the ability to overclock beyond what water would hope to achieve, but i don't REALLY want to focus on just the CPU. My motherboard can do A LOT, but i don't want to risk burning it up.

Something tells me that using the phase change AND water in the same case has potential for disaster.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

My Cyberpower prebuilt pc came with a Asetek LCLC liquid cooling system for my core i7 870.
It is a permanently sealed liquid cooler. That have many options for the radiators on them, but mine is just one fan on a radiator the same size. very simple and the pump is in the part that mounts on the cpu.
I don't think they have hook ups for the graphic card though and it cannot be added because it is a sealed liquid cooling system.

After I reapplied the stock pre applied thermal paste with arctic mx-2 paste, my core i7 870 only reaches 63C max after stress testing for hours and as low as 32c on idle.

I will post a pic for you to see how small this unit is in my case.

Also this thing has a life spand of roughly 50,000 hours.


JUST FOUND THIS. For your graphic card=]
http://www.asetek.com/content/view/460/132/


----------

